# Grid übernimmt keine Einstellungen mehr



## Tony-S (31. Juli 2009)

*Grid übernimmt keine Einstellungen mehr*

Hallo Community, ich wollte heute mal nach langer Zeit wieder Race Driver Grid spielen und musste erstmal feststellen das mein alter Speicherstand nicht mehr vorhanden war - nicht so schlimm und trotzdem seltsam, gelöscht hatte ich den nicht. Naja Spiel gestartet, Profil erstellt usw. Dann gings an die Grafikeinstellungen, alles auf Ultra bzw high, wie immer eben (genauso ging es auch damals mit meiner HD2900XT). Wie Grid es eben will wird das Spiel neugestartet, ich fuhr ein Rennen und musste mich über die Grafik n bissl wundern, ich ging also wieder ins Einstellungsmenü und sah das wieder alles auf Mittel eingestellt war, auch nach dem ich es nochmal eingestellt hatte, blieb es nach einem weiteren Neustart so  .

Was kann ich denn da tun? Wäre nett wenn jemand helfen kann.


----------



## kevinl (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grid übernimmt keine Einstellungen mehr*

Hmm, genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei meinem Laptop auch. Konnte es auch leider nicht beheben. Da das Game auch so schon richtig klasse aussah, habe ich auch ganicht weiter rumprobiert. Würd mich aber mal interessieren anwas das liegt!


----------



## MSPCFreak (1. August 2009)

*AW: Grid übernimmt keine Einstellungen mehr*

Alle Patches instaliert?


----------



## kevinl (1. August 2009)

*AW: Grid übernimmt keine Einstellungen mehr*

Also ich hatte keine installiert. Warum? Patches beheben diese Probleme wohl?

MfG Kevinl


----------



## Tony-S (1. August 2009)

*AW: Grid übernimmt keine Einstellungen mehr*

Nein anscheinend nicht, als ich mir Patch 1.2 runterladen wollte und es dann ausführte wurde mir gesagt das ich diesen Patch bereits hätte. Hab zwar was von 1.3 gelesen aber nix gefunden.

Ich will das echt nicht einsehen warum das nicht funktioniert, was soll ich das Spiel auf Mittel zocken wenn was ganz anderes Möglich is -_- ? Vllt liegts auch an den Grafika-Treiber-Einstellungen? Dort hab ich aber auch fast überall "Use Application Settings" ausgewählt... 

HM ^^


----------



## kevinl (1. August 2009)

*AW: Grid übernimmt keine Einstellungen mehr*

Naja mit den Treibereinstellungen kann man das noch etwas kompensieren!
Trotzdem schwach! 
Nach Codemasters gibt es (noch) keinen 1.3 Patch.
Villeicht kommt noch einer da die Community scheinbar einen fordert.

Edit:

Nach etwas Suchen im Web habe ich schonmal zwei Lösungen des Problems gefunden:

1. Versuche die Grafikeinstellungen in der Datei "hardware_settings_config.xml" zu   ändern!

2. Bei einem Grid-Community-Mitglied hat eine Neuinstallation *OHNE* Installieren      eines Patches das Problem gelöst!

Werde noch etwas searchen!


EDIT2:

hier noch mal ein LINK

War mir zu aufwändig das wichtigste raus zu selektieren. 

MfG kevinl


----------



## Tony-S (2. August 2009)

*AW: Grid übernimmt keine Einstellungen mehr*

Ich habs mit der Neuinstallation versucht und es hat funktioniert. Ich hatte ja gehofft ohne so eine Holzhammermethode weiter zukommen. Die XML Datein umzuändern hab ich nicht ausprobiert. Danke Euch.


----------



## kevinl (2. August 2009)

*AW: Grid übernimmt keine Einstellungen mehr*

Schön das es wieder geht!
Funktionieren deine alten Spielspeicherstände noch?

Mfg kevinl


----------



## Tony-S (2. August 2009)

*AW: Grid übernimmt keine Einstellungen mehr*

Nein, also die waren nicht mehr da, warum auch immer - die hatte ich ja nie gelöscht (die waren auch vor der Neuinstallation schon weg).


----------



## kevinl (2. August 2009)

*AW: Grid übernimmt keine Einstellungen mehr*

Die hats bei der Deinstallation mit gelöscht. Hättest die vorher sichern müssen und dann nach Installation wieder einfügen müssen

MfG kevinl


----------

